# Update: Kobe Moves Into 6th Place All-Time On NBA's Scoring List



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just in case nobody realized it yet. He passed Dominique Wilkins last night. If he averages about 25 PPG for the rest of the season, he'll be in 6th place by season's end.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kobe's Top 10 All-Time Scoring*

He's two points away from passing Oscar Robertson for 9th.

And after that will be Hakeem Olajuwon, and he'll likely pass him later this month or early next month.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Update: Kobe Moves Into 9th Place All-Time On NBA's Scoring List*

Congrats to Kobe, who is now officially in 9th place on the NBA's all-time scoring list. :cheers:


----------



## Makaveli (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: Update: Kobe Moves Into 9th Place All-Time On NBA's Scoring List*

Congrats, he'll keep climbing the ladder.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Update: Kobe Moves Into 8th Place All-Time On NBA's Scoring List*

And he just passed Hakeem Olajuwon for 8th all-time. Keep making history, Kobe.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Update: Kobe Moves Into 8th Place All-Time On NBA's Scoring List*

It's a real pleasure watching Kobe make history. There isn't a harder worker in the NBA. It really makes all the hate that him, the team and the fans that much funnier. Keep hating, we'll keep enjoying greatness!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Update: Kobe Moves Into 8th Place All-Time On NBA's Scoring List*

Who . . . Kobe? Never heard of him. He must be good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

7th now. And 89 points behind 6th, I believe.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good for him. Keep it up Mr. Bean.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

How the **** does Kobe go the whole game without shooting one free throw?! Part of me wants to blame the refs, but there's another part of me that thinks Kobe is partly to blame as well. Seems like the refs get fed up with his bitching and freeze him out of the game. He needs to stop the bitching and play ball.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh and it's so great to see us playing defense!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wrong thread?


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Basel said:


> 7th now. And 89 points behind 6th, I believe.


PLAYER G FG FT PPG PTS
1. Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 1,560 15,837 6,712 24.6 38,387
2. Karl Malone 1,476 13,528 9,787 25.0 36,928
3. Michael Jordan 1,072 12,192 7,327 30.1 32,292
4. Wilt Chamberlain 1,045 12,681 6,057 30.1 31,419
5. Shaquille O'Neal 1,206 11,327 5,935 23.7 28,590
6. Moses Malone 1,329 9,435 8,531 20.6 27,409
7. Kobe Bryant 1,082 9,520 6,895 25.2 27,320

He'll pass Moses in the next 5 games, and then Shaq sometime next year. Then it'll be a while until he passes anyone else.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yup sorry guys


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Kobe is now 6th.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Keep making history, Mamba.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Chasing fat boy now.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

snaq o'meal


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sweet; it's going to be awesome to see him pass Shaq.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

The day can't come soon enough where he passes Shaq.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Eternal said:


> The day can't come soon enough where he passes Shaq.


It'll happen next year. I'd be very surprised if Snaq played next year.


----------

